# Acrobat Reader...



## Meister Eder (4. November 2002)

hallo,

ich hab ein problem mit acrobat reader. ich kann die datei (textdatei) zwar laden, kann aber nichts an ihr verändern wie löschen oder schreiben.
ich hab das ganze auch schon mit photoshop geöffnet und dann wieder als pdf. gespeichert, aber die qualität war schlichtweg unleserlich.

hat einer von euch eine ahnung wie ich eine pdf datei ohne qualitätsverlust verändern kann ?

danke !

eder


----------



## Christoph (4. November 2002)

der Acrobat Reader von Adobe heisst nicht umsonst
READER *g*

egal, mit Adobe Acrobat kannste du gute PDF´s machen.


----------



## Meister Eder (5. November 2002)

machen kann man sie schon, aber wie kann ich sie verarbeiten ?
ich hab also ein pdf als texdatei und will in dem text was ändern.
hab´s mit photoshop geöffnet und das textstück gelöscht, hab was anderes drübergeschrieben und hab´s wieder als pdf gespeichert.
als ich es dann ausdruckte war die qualität verdamt mies.

gibt es eine möglichkeit pdf´s zu bearbeiten ohne qualitätsverlust ?


----------



## Christoph (5. November 2002)

ADOBE ACROBAT: http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/main.html
FREEHAND 20: http://www.macromedia.com/de/

sind meiner meinung nach die besten


----------



## Meister Eder (5. November 2002)

ähäm...

ich will die pdf´s bearbeiten, einen acrobat reader hab ich ja, aber mit dem kann ich nichts in der schrift ändern/löschen/dazuschreiben !


----------



## Christoph (5. November 2002)

*zurückhalt*

ich hoff du weisst das es einen Unterschied zwischen Acrobat READER und acrobat gibt?

mit dem ACROBAT, kann man PDF´s erstellen, bearbeiten.


----------



## Meister Eder (5. November 2002)

... ach ja ?
oh !

was also tun ?

acrobat besorgen ? kann ich denn mit dem pdf´s einlesen und bearbeiten ?


----------



## mirscho (5. November 2002)

@hochi wirklich gute erklärungen...jez dürfte auch ich es langsam verstanden haben 

..also, hochi hat das schon gesagt, du brauchst acrobat von adobe
da gibt es nicht nur den reader sonder auch distiller, server usw...
so, nur empfehle ich dir, such dir lieber ein freeware tool was pdfs erzeugen kann. hatte da mal was vor längerer Zeit in der Chip oder pcwelt gelesen...warum sage ich das? Weil du garantiert nicht willig bist 500€ auszugeben dafür, oder ist das erzeugen solcher dokumente deine tägliche arbeit?...ich denk mal nicht...

so und jez guck mal nach solchen programmen im inet...sorry das ich dir keinen namen sagen kann, aber ich beschäftige mich damit nicht...


bis denne...


----------



## Christoph (5. November 2002)

PDF Express 9X 2.00  => http://www.pdftoolshed.com/
Acropad PDF Creator 1.0  ==> http://www.dreamscape.it/
PDF-XChange 2.00.0065  ==> http://www.docu-track.com/
Easy PDF 1.6  ==> http://www.visagesoft.com/
Easy PDF Converter 2.0  ==> http://www.sowedoo.com/
Text-PDF 1.2  ==> http://www.aldostools.com/

als ob ihr nicht selber suchen könntet


----------



## mirscho (5. November 2002)

warum ich?!?  :| 

will ich pdfs erstellen? nöööööö %) 

aber trotzdem: HERZLICH DANK! *händschüttel*


----------



## Meister Eder (5. November 2002)

danke für die links hochi, hab´s mitlerweile auch schon mit pdf express gelöst.
ach ja, warum selber suchen wenn der hochi sucht ?


----------



## Meister Eder (5. November 2002)

@ hochi:
ach ja, ich hab gelelesen du arbeitest im medienbereich. was genau machst du denn da ? (pm)


----------



## Christoph (6. November 2002)

> warum selber suchen wenn der hochi sucht ?


naja so lustig is das dann auch nicht :|


----------



## Meister Eder (6. November 2002)

war ja nicht böse gemeint


----------

